# Outcast new lures



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I went to outcast today and there were new lures there. They were like 15 bucks a piece and the brand started with an S. I can't remember the name but I am hoping someone can help me because I want to do some research on them. Thanks


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bob Snyder?


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

No I want to say it was something like Sible but I am really not sure... This is going to bother me all night......


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe shimano lucanus jigs pretty new


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes they are new andmy spelling may be off but I'll look again at work in the morning. I think it's spelled Seible I'll double check in the morning for you.

Anthony


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

THANKS guys... I heard they were awesome from the guys at the shop. I hope to try some out myself soon...I appreciate the help guys. Thanks again


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.sebileusa.com/videos/v1.cfm

Yeah, if the bait thinks it's family, it might catch a fish.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Damn thats a crazy video....


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2008)

I tried Gulp the first time I ever seen itand it sucked!!:sick


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool video,good looking lures.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Their Possesed series is a KILLER!!!

http://www.sebileusa.com/home.cfm

Eric is right, the hooks are more suited for freshwater, butthese areawesome inshore baits! I leave the hooks on and lighten my drag, seems to me they look better in the water with the lighter hook???


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Great looking lure, very life like. Might be worth the investment and yes I would use a heavier line thats for sure. Does OutCast stock them yet?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Doogiesar (3/10/2008)*Does OutCast stock them yet?


No. Definitely not.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the input. Does anyone know where I might be able to get a few of these. Especially the splasher and themagic swimmer?


----------

